# Big Moose Coffee - our latest conversion!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought I would put up some pics of the van conversion we did last week for Big Moose Coffee in Cardiff. It's a Citroen Dispatch - take a look and let me know what you think......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If the pics won't open - have a look at them on my website (the ones at the bottom of the page!)https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/business-start-ups


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks good Andy! What machine is it in there?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a single group dual fuel Contempo with a K3 grinder


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

What was the cost of the conversion including the machine and grinder?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Metalwork £700 (varies with size of van and work involved) equipment around £3200 (more for 2 group and or electronic)


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice one Andy, Hope your business is going well.


----------

